# lets do a roll call, how has covid



## Blessed (Jan 4, 2023)

I was answering a thread about what you have done differently since Covid.   That got me to thinking how many of us have had Covid.  I know many have been through it but I have been lucky, not yet.
If you have had it what advice can you give, what made you feel better, what OTC did you take, what diet seemed to help you feel better? What things should we try to have in our homes in case.  I know we need a thermometer.  Do we need ice packs, heating pads, What food, drinks etc. set well with you and your family?


----------



## win231 (Jan 5, 2023)

I had it a couple of weeks ago.  It was nothing more than a typical chest cold.  3 days of headache, congestion, aching, weakness, short of breath with activity, no sense of smell or taste, then a cough that lingered for a few more days.  I had no fever, but I've heard that some people do.
A home test showed "positive."  3 days later, when I started to feel better, it showed "Negative."
What sped up recovery (for me) was eating hot salsa & a couple of those small green hot chili peppers daily.  It really made the cough productive & was very effective at clearing sinuses.  By the way, I tried aspirin, but it didn't help with the headache or body aches.  I'm not vaccinated.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 5, 2023)

I haven't as far as I know...


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 5, 2023)

No Covid for me.  I eat healthy, I exercise, think positive and enjoy life.  Don't need to live my life hiding behind a mask.  I think more people should be pro-active when it comes to their health rather than looking for that proverbial "magic pill" that is going to make them feel like they are 8 years old and itching to climb a tree!


----------



## JustDave (Jan 5, 2023)

I haven't had it that I know of.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 5, 2023)

Packerjohn said:


> No Covid for me.  I eat healthy, I exercise, think positive and enjoy life.  Don't need to live my life hiding behind a mask.  I think more people should be pro-active when it comes to their health rather than looking for that proverbial "magic pill" that is going to make them feel like they are 8 years old and itching to climb a tree!


As noted previously, shipboard, coming from Europe, a couple months back, my supervisor and a friend of ours were diagnosed with Covid; I had the same symptoms but a 'more in depth' analysis said Flu.

They were back to 'normal' rapidly, and I had a cough that hung on for a while.....aaah, I've been unwell a time or two before.


----------



## Myrtle (Jan 5, 2023)

I haven’t had it as far as I know. I was very sick with a respiratory illness in January of 2020, before we knew about Covid but nothing since then. I have the usual over the counter meds and a vaporizer on hand. I stay out of crowds but I don’t wear a mask.


----------



## Right Now (Jan 5, 2023)

I haven't had Covid that I am aware of; tested myself several times in the last two years before and after attending events.  I've had 2 shots, 2 boosters, don't wear a mask generally now at all.  
I'm taking the necessary steps for keeping healthy, washing hands, cleaning home regularly, wiping surfaces, etc but then I always did that.  I don't use much hand sanitizer, never got into that habit.  I keep my hands away from my face and eyes until I get home to wash.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 5, 2023)

My wife and I had it in Nov. 2020, lasted about 2 weeks, no fever, no breathing problems, did have head congestion, body aches, fatigue and...I forget.  I did test positive.  Since then we've gotten the vaccine and boosters.   I have "mild" emphysema, no symptoms yet but I want to dodge every bullet I can.


----------



## Disgustedman (Jan 5, 2023)

Week 1 couldn't keep food down
Week 2 taste/smell gone (except ice cream)
Week 3 breathing restricted and energy gone.
Week 4. Quit job, couldn't work anymore
Week 5 started cash out of 401K.
Week 6-August 24th just survived, breathing still impaired, but at times, lungs can fully fill. Still very low energy. May discuss oxygen supplement with doctor.


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jan 5, 2023)

Missed, isolated Mar '20.  Adopted the social distancing, masks & hand washing approaches,  Got the shot & 2 boosters when first available.  I'm compromised so followed the science rather than opinions.  Wife did develop clots in both lungs after 2nd booster, she's still on Eliquis.  No one (medically) said it could be the vaccines, not taking the chance.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 5, 2023)

Disgustedman said:


> Week 1 couldn't keep food down
> Week 2 taste/smell gone (except ice cream)
> Week 3 breathing restricted and energy gone.
> Week 4. Quit job, couldn't work anymore
> ...


Do you have comorbidities that would have exacerbated the Covid situation?


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2023)

Myrtle said:


> I haven’t had it as far as I know. I was very sick with a respiratory illness in January of 2020, before we knew about Covid but nothing since then. I have the usual over the counter meds and a vaporizer on hand. I stay out of crowds but I don’t wear a mask.


I had the same in Jan. 2020 but it wasn't bad as yours. I was not very sick at all but I did lose my sense of taste for a few days but recovered in a couple of weeks. I do not avoid crowds or wear a mask. Can't wear one anyway.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 5, 2023)

chic said:


> I had the same in Jan. 2020 but it wasn't bad as yours. I was not very sick at all but I did lose my sense of taste for a few days but recovered in a couple of weeks. I do not avoid crowds or wear a mask. Can't wear one anyway.


Neither of us had any taste/smell side effects....this ailment lacks continuity...it better just smarten up and get its act together!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 5, 2023)

I had it over Christmas 2021.  Like a bad cold for 4-5 days with some lingering fatigue.  

I choose to ignore it.  No masks, no further boosters.   My wife was so sick from her last booster that it made me think the prevention was worse than the disease.


----------



## Wontactmyage (Jan 5, 2023)

Blessed said:


> I was answering a thread about what you have done differently since Covid.   That got me to thinking how many of us have had Covid.  I know many have been through it but I have been lucky, not yet.
> If you have had it what advice can you give, what made you feel better, what OTC did you take, what diet seemed to help you feel better? What things should we try to have in our homes in case.  I know we need a thermometer.  Do we need ice packs, heating pads, What food, drinks etc. set well with you and your family?


Here’s some hints we were told early in the Covid game.
Take vitamins C,D, and zinc before you have covid
We found that Pedialyte adult replenishes and hydrates. Better than water but water also.
Rest
real food - not fast food even if you can’t smell or taste.
Neddy pot
To name a few.


----------



## NorthernLight (Jan 5, 2023)

Not that I know of.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 5, 2023)

I had it at the outset.  At first, I thought it was my allergies kicking up as it was a week when the cherry blossoms, crocuses and irises were beginning to bloom.  Got a little worse each day and by the 4th one, I had a low grade fever.  Thinking I had a sinus infection, got hold of my doctor and started antibiotics.  Lost my sense of taste and smell, and my fever jumped to 103-104.  I was one sick cookie and was swabbed.  Of course, it was positive.  My body twitched and jerked involuntarily, it was like red-hot arrows were being shot into my sinuses.  Came close to dying, but at the 8th day, the fever broke.  

Terrible experience, I must say.  Never had breathing issues.  Was just too sick to eat.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 5, 2023)

I had a very mild case.  I was prescribed Paxlovid and began taking it about 2 days after my first symptoms.  Not sure if that was why the mild case or not, but it might have been.

Otherwise for me it was less illness than most colds.


----------



## -Oy- (Jan 5, 2023)

I had a bad case early on before the medics really knew what they were doing. (Early April 2020)

I was very poorly for a month - including a couple of weeks in hospital one which I have no memory of. I was lucky to survive - and was the first to do so in my area. The resulting "clapped out of hospital" video went as far as regional news I think. It took a lot of time and a lot of physio and counselling to get me back into something resembling a stable person.

Now in Jan 2023 I still have issues following it. I'm ok - but will never be what I was before. I'm thankful to have made it when so many didn't.

What have I done differently since? It focused me on what is important in life. Your health and your family. Everything else is gravy. As a result my wife and I retired early and we moved home to be closer to my old Mum and our likkle Grandson. We don't regret a single day.


----------



## Disgustedman (Jan 5, 2023)

Nemo2 said:


> Do you have comorbidities that would have exacerbated the Covid situation?


Obese, 61, previous CHF and COPD


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 5, 2023)

Disgustedman said:


> Obese, 61, previous CHF and COPD


Yeah, that doesn't help......I was/am 80, have had sepsis, (but that's a whole 'nother story), work out, not as good as I once was, but then none of the other body parts are either.    

Wishing you the best of luck for the future.


----------



## jujube (Jan 5, 2023)

I finally caught it in late May 2022 and registered positive for 11 days.  I had had the shots and boosters, so I think that helped my having a mild case, no worse than a moderately-bad cold.

It caused me to miss my sister's funeral in another state, though.  I tested positive the day before I was supposed to leave to drive to her state.

I didn't have any lingering effects, at least not that I've noticed.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 5, 2023)

Not as far as I know! I followed the science getting the shots and all boosters. Plus the guidance from CDC on sanitation and precautions. It was so rewarding to get back to normal where I was able to go on four overseas leisure trips in 2022. Except for my annual physicals, I didn't need the services of a medical professional over the past 3 years. Hopefully, it continues that way, knock on wood !!!


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 5, 2023)

I caught it in early September from Hubby who caught it in hospital.

I tested positive using a home kit and immediately rang my GP who ordered Paxlovid. It was delivered to my door by the pharmacist the next day. I was pretty much symptomless and two days later I took another RAT because I doubted that I really had Covid. The test was still positive.

I stayed in isolation at home for 10 days and a negative test result.

No after effects except one minor one that might not have anything to do with Covid. A couple of times I became aware that while at rest my heart seemed to be racing. Apparently this is one of the post Covid effects that has been documented.

It has since stopped happening.

My status before becoming infected was vaccinated twice with Astra Zeneca, then two Pfizer boosters.

I consider myself a very lucky woman.


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 5, 2023)

Every vaccination and boost in the Covid book. First time I caught it was in a Christmas party a year ago — one of the guests had a “cold” and we all got it. Second time was around August. My doctor put me on Paxlovid. Breathing worked OK, but became painful. Went to the ER. The Doc felt the Paxlovid would take care of it, and he was right, but he gave me an Oximeter to monitor my blood Oxygen. Recovered soon after. Just fine ever since.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Jan 5, 2023)

After 3 covid vaccines and one booster, I got Covid mildly last January.
I was fortunate, my symptoms were not bad at all.


----------



## ElCastor (Jan 5, 2023)

Warrigal said:


> No after effects except one minor one that might not have anything to do with Covid. A couple of times I became aware that while at rest my heart seemed to be racing. Apparently this is one of the post Covid effects that has been documented.


I am no doctor, but an ER doctor told me that a rapid heart beat at rest can be a sign of low blood Oxygen. The heart senses the low level and beats faster to make up the deficit.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 5, 2023)

Had a vaccine? nope
Had covid? nope
Had a cold? nope
wear a mask? nope
Same goes for wife and the rest of the family. 
Know anyone who died from covid? nope... but I know someone who drowned and death was listed as covid. 
And another who died of gastric issues (plus mega overweight, missing gall bladder, and diabetic)  and his death also was listed as covid.


----------



## win231 (Jan 5, 2023)

squatting dog said:


> Had a vaccine? nope
> Had covid? nope
> Had a cold? nope
> wear a mask? nope
> ...


^^^^ Exactly how they frighten people into getting vaccinated.
Yeah......everybody is dying of Covid & we're runnin' outta room for the bodies.
I'm still lookin' for them meat trucks.
Like O.J. is still lookin' for the real killer.


----------



## Jean-Paul (Jan 5, 2023)

Bonjour à tous, in 2020, After 2 shots,Phizer, I Caught the ChiVi August 2020 on an 11 hrs crowded AF flt, sat next to 2..3 yrs Olds who were sick..a packed flight..I used,mask to no avail.

Just 48 hrs later, suddenly incredible fatigué, joint pain, impossible to eat, or even get out of bed. I could hardly eat, after a week in bed, down to 50,kg ( 110 lbs)!  No effect on senses, digestive, no ENT symptoms.  a lost week in Paris.   Perhaps the blame lies in ChiCom Whuan military lab, funded by Fauchi, gain of function R&D?

Just the ramblings of an old retired EE 

jon


----------



## Victoria (Jan 6, 2023)

I haven't had it so far thank God. I'm vaxxed and boosted. Just got the third booster and Flu shot yesterday. I was a germaphobe before COVID so I'm always washing hands and using hand sanitizer.  I eat healthy, I'm vegan, I take multivitamins as well as vitamin D and B12. Been doing this since *before* COVID. I have no health issues, don't need or take any prescription meds. I rarely get sick, even as a kid I never got sick. Never been in the hospital for anything other than childbirth. Never even been on antibiotics! I don't think I've ever had the Flu either. I've been around COVID people including a coworker/friend I was hanging out with without mask a week before she died of COVID. I work in health care and at one point was testing weekly for COVID, never got a positive.


----------



## Packerjohn (Jan 6, 2023)

JustDave said:


> I haven't had it that I know of.


As far as having the Covid, I have heard 2 versions of the story from different people:
1. I had it.  It was just like a little flu.
2. I had it.  It was terrible.  I couldn't do anything.  I thought I was going to die.

Different strokes for different folks; I guess.


----------



## Nemo2 (Jan 6, 2023)

Packerjohn said:


> As far as having the Covid, I have heard 2 versions of the story from different people:
> 1. I had it.  It was just like a little flu.
> 2. I had it.  It was terrible.  I couldn't do anything.  I thought I was going to die.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks; I guess.


Put us down as #1s.


----------



## debodun (Jan 6, 2023)

I've had 3 COVID tests done by medical professionals prior to my eye surgeries. All of them were negative.

A friend told me she didn't feel well and went to the doctor. She tested positive, so she bought a home test kit. That turned up negative. Who ya gonna believe?


----------



## Della (Jan 6, 2023)

Packerjohn said:


> As far as having the Covid, I have heard 2 versions of the story from different people:
> 1. I had it.  It was just like a little flu.
> 2. I had it.  It was terrible.  I couldn't do anything.  I thought I was going to die.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks; I guess.


Yes, I know lots of the (1)  but most of them had the vaccines before they got their light case.

I'm the (2) type but I got it early just a week or so after the restrictions started and before the vaccines.

  I know I got it in Kroger.  I was wearing a mask but pulled it down to brush some hair out of my eyes, accidentally touched my eyeball and said, "Uh oh."  That night I had pink-eye and a fever, the next day tested positive, then I had the really high fever, fainting, had to go to the hospital for a few days with lungs full of pneumonia type nodules. Definitely had the "thought I was going to die," feelings and woke up my husband to give him some last instructions.  It lasted two weeks. I didn't lose my sense of smell, but I couldn't eat anything other than the occasional cracker and cup of tea.  No lingering long covid problems.

A fifty year-old friend of mine, a nurse,  had it and died in the hospital after being intubated for a few weeks.

I've always been obsessively clean, wiping down counters with bleach,  friends complain that my house feels sterile all the time.  So don't anyone say it was because I was dirty.  I also plan and serve heathy balanced meals with lots of vegetables.  I was unusually healthy most of my life and have gone as long as five years without taking a sick day from work.  Husband took only one sick day in a 22 year Air Force career.  We are not slobs.

I have the masking while shopping habit now.  I wore one today for my super market trip and caught a few dirty looks.  I always want to ask them, "How is this mask hurting you?"


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2023)

Della said:


> Yes, I know lots of the (1)  but most of them had the vaccines before they got their light case.
> 
> I'm the (2) type but I got it early just a week or so after the restrictions started and before the vaccines.
> 
> ...


Maybe you missed a spot while cleaning your house.


----------



## Della (Jan 6, 2023)

win231 said:


> Maybe you missed a spot while cleaning your house.


Well, there's one thing I didn't miss. People like you think you didn't get bad cases of  Covid because you're superior to those of us who did.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Jan 6, 2023)

Got it January 3rd 2020, in the middle of Missouri, before they pretended they found case 1 and pretended they could contact trace.

The horses had, as they say left the barn weeks earlier and it really was very contagious. At least tens of thousands of people had it then.

I had been exercising very regularly for several months, so that likely helped my quick recovery.

Exhaustion, very dry cough with zero phlegm, and talked like a frog for a week or so.

Did fluids, sleep, and not working at all. Gargled whiskey and drank some too. Probably as hot toddies, don't remember exactly.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2023)

Blessed said:


> I was answering a thread about what you have done differently since Covid.   That got me to thinking how many of us have had Covid.  I know many have been through it but I have been lucky, not yet.
> If you have had it what advice can you give, what made you feel better, what OTC did you take, what diet seemed to help you feel better? What things should we try to have in our homes in case.  I know we need a thermometer.  Do we need ice packs, heating pads, What food, drinks etc. set well with you and your family?


I've had all the recommended vaccinations and booster, wore a mask when required or when it made sense.  I have not been sick since the beginning of the pandemic, so I don't think I ever had Covid.  I took one test I had at home just out of curiosity when my seasonal allergies acted up and I had some nasal sample to test, it was negative.

I still have sanitizer in all my vehicles, and use it when I feel compelled after a long visit to the supermarket, etc.  I still have a mask in my pocket and some disposable ones in my vehicles in case I or anyone else may want to use them.  

I've always had a thermometer in the house, and take supplements to support the immune system like vitamin C and D3......really don't do anything out of the ordinary.  Alesys wise to stay hydrated, whether sickly or not.


----------



## win231 (Jan 6, 2023)

Della said:


> Well, there's one thing I didn't miss. People like you think you didn't get bad cases of  Covid because you're superior to those of us who did.


That's your silly misinterpretation.


----------



## Packerjohn (Saturday at 5:59 PM)

Right Now said:


> I haven't had Covid that I am aware of; tested myself several times in the last two years before and after attending events.  I've had 2 shots, 2 boosters, don't wear a mask generally now at all.
> I'm taking the necessary steps for keeping healthy, washing hands, cleaning home regularly, wiping surfaces, etc but then I always did that.  I don't use much hand sanitizer, never got into that habit.  I keep my hands away from my face and eyes until I get home to wash.


Good for you "Right Now."  Keep up the good works!  I go on the thread mill each morning in our gym and I always used handi-wips before I use the machine.  So far, I'm as "healthy as a horse."


----------



## win231 (Saturday at 9:06 PM)

Packerjohn said:


> Good for you "Right Now."  Keep up the good works!  I go on the thread mill each morning in our gym and I always used handi-wips before I use the machine.  So far, I'm as "healthy as a horse."


That's 'cuz horses are vegetarians & eat lots of fiber & their diets are healthier than the average person's.


----------



## Devi (Sunday at 1:55 AM)

We had Covid just before they came out with the name "Covid 19". Went to the doctor, since we never get sick, who identified it as a "virus that presents like a cold" (or something like that). She recommended Mucinex (over-the-counter [non-prescription] tablets) for the phlegm and told us to just bear with it.

Truthfully, we were never that ill from it; I just remember being tired, feeling kind of lousy, slightly feverish, and coughing (yay Mucinex!). Lasted about three weeks. For my husband, it lasted longer as he was sometimes out and about with someone who actually was ill.

Once Covid 19 symptoms were identified, we could determine that that's what we had.

I should add that I have the comorbidities that were warned against: elderly, diabetic, and {cough} not so slim.

All that said, we never really did much about it beyond our usual: eat organic/natural, take a balanced set of vitamins and minerals, etc. (As for being diabetic, I control my blood sugar by what I eat, so no insulin needed.)

We wore masks when we had to go somewhere that required them; otherwise, not. We normally washed our hands anyway, but no over-doing it, and no hand-sanitizer that would destroy our hands' ability to fend off germs.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Sunday at 2:24 AM)

You mean COVID is real? I’d heard others say it was a myth. How’s a body to know what’s what these days?


----------



## Blessed (Sunday at 3:02 AM)

Farrah Nuff said:


> You mean COVID is real? I’d heard others say it was a myth. How’s a body to know what’s what these days?



I would say covid is real, just like polio, small pox, tuberculosis, the spainish flu pandemic.   You can go back in census reports and see how many were lost to tuberculosis. It was really common, it would shock you. What about the black death, the plaque that hit some centuries ago.  Of course cancers were there through the ages before it was given the name cancer.  Who knew there would be so many cancers to kill so many. So many families that have a history of Alzheimers and the generations that are likely to suffer.  All before modern medicine has a chance to identify us to the risk we face just through genetitics alone.

As long as there are humans there will be an illness that will be devasting to all mankind.  We will have to identify each one and take what ever precaution we can take. Some are genetic, we each have to be aware of our risks based on family history.  There are many women that have chosen to have mastecomies and hysterecomies to avoid cancers that plaque women in their families. Some diseases will come without warning, it is an ever revolving door we must face and walk through. 

We must be prepared for any possible thing as we go forward.   Scary to even think about, we want to deny it but history has taught us that is not an option. We must prepare, we  must continue to learn and research what lies ahead for all of future generations.  We all do not want to suffer but more than anything we want to try to protect out children and grandchildren in the future. I have lived my life, I want them to be able to have a happy healthy life.  I think for most of us that is very important. We have to step up, try all the new things that might protect them in the future. If we can in our older years participate in clinical trials it is the right thing to do, not only for our own benefit but for those that come after us.


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 4:11 AM)

I had it in January 2000 just as reports were coming in of a disease in China.. Didn't know what had hit me.. never even connected it to what was being reported in the papers.. 
I;ve had debilitating  flu, and I've had Pneumonia,  this was more like Flu, but with a Big  Mallet... 

What was very weird about it was that unlike the flu or Pneumonia.. I had a fever which when I was cold there was no warming me.. no amount of heat would take the chill away... That was very weird... . 

The following week my husband caught it, and he was delirious for 16 days... very poorly !


----------



## Been There (Sunday at 7:21 AM)

The strains we are getting now seem to be more flu like than anything else. I hope everyone else is staying well. I refuse to wear a mask and I’ll deal with it if I get it. I got out of the military before they had forced vaccinations, which I never knew were legal, but they were telling us at the Pentagon that they were coming, however, I was planning on leaving anyway.


----------



## Been There (Sunday at 7:21 AM)

hollydolly said:


> I had it in January 2000 just as reports were coming in of a disease in China.. Didn't know what had hit me.. never even connected it to what was being reported in the papers..
> I;ve had debilitating  flu, and I've had Pneumonia,  this was more like Flu, but with a Big  Mallet...
> 
> What was very weird about it was that unlike the flu or Pneumonia.. I had a fever which when I was cold there was no warming me.. no amount of heat would take the chill away... That was very weird... .
> ...


What do you mean “delirious.”


----------



## Victoria (Sunday at 8:19 PM)

hollydolly said:


> I had it in January 2000 just as reports were coming in of a disease in China.. Didn't know what had hit me.. never even connected it to what was being reported in the papers..
> I;ve had debilitating  flu, and I've had Pneumonia,  this was more like Flu, but with a Big  Mallet...
> 
> What was very weird about it was that unlike the flu or Pneumonia.. I had a fever which when I was cold there was no warming me.. no amount of heat would take the chill away... That was very weird... .
> ...


You mean 2019?


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 3:09 AM)

Victoria said:


> You mean 2019?


oops no , I meant beginning of 2020


----------



## Della (Monday at 6:05 AM)

Been There said:


> The strains we are getting now seem to be more flu like than anything else. I hope everyone else is staying well. I refuse to wear a mask and I’ll deal with it if I get it. I got out of the military before they had forced vaccinations, which I never knew were legal, but they were telling us at the Pentagon that they were coming, however, I was planning on leaving anyway.


Haven't they always had forced vaccinations in the military?  I know my husband (who faints from shots) had to have quite a few before he was sent to Thailand and Korea and I, as a spouse, had to have certain vaccinations before going overseas with him.  Not a vaccination but a test was the TB test when returning from England which showed I had been exposed to TB while I was there.  I was glad to have that information.

I love vaccinations.  I would so much rather have a shot than, polio, smallpox, diphtheria, tetanus, shingles.  I wish they had a vaccination for the common cold but since they don't it doesn't bother me a bit to wear a mask when I go shopping during the winter.  It may only lessen my chances of catching a cold, but every  little bit helps.  If nothing else the mask keeps my nose warm and that helps the immunity response.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Monday at 6:36 AM)

I had it last month. I tested positive for ten days but only had symptoms for about 5 of those days. It did knock me out much like a bad cold.  My sense of taste was strange for about 2 weeks after but all good now. I had thought I was "special" and would never get it. Serves me right to think that way 

My dad is 92 and lives in a residential care home because he has dementia. They are very protective there but he and 5 others there currently have it. Thankfully my dad is asymptomatic and is doing well despite testing positive.

I know many in the past couple of years who have had COVID and each had their own different way of trying to avoid it ranging from taking all the vaccines and boosters to avoiding taking them but living a healthy lifestyle . I think most people will get it one way or another , just a question how it will affect each individual.


----------



## Nemo2 (Monday at 6:45 AM)

How long, (and how much testing is involved) does it 'usually' take to develop vaccines:
https://www.businessinsider.com/how...accines-in-history-2020-7?op=1#yellow-fever-4

(Over the decades I've had shots for smallpox, cholera, typhoid, paratyphoid, yellow fever, rabies...etc, etc....all of which underwent extensive testing prior to being administered......Covid?  Not so much.)


----------



## win231 (Monday at 9:45 AM)

Nemo2 said:


> How long, (and how much testing is involved) does it 'usually' take to develop vaccines:
> https://www.businessinsider.com/how...accines-in-history-2020-7?op=1#yellow-fever-4
> 
> (Over the decades I've had shots for smallpox, cholera, typhoid, paratyphoid, yellow fever, rabies...etc, etc....all of which underwent extensive testing prior to being administered......Covid?  Not so much.)


My first concern about Covid vaccines was how quickly it became available, when it normally takes 10-12 years.  That was one reason I decided not to get it.  I'm not surprised that vaccinated people get Covid.


----------



## JustBonee (Monday at 10:39 AM)

squatting dog said:


> Had a vaccine? nope
> Had covid? nope
> Had a cold? nope
> wear a mask? nope
> ...




For the  roll call ...   the above quote  is my own  experience with Covid to date.


----------



## horseless carriage (Monday at 10:54 AM)

We, that's my wife and I, tested positive today. It manifested itself on me last Tuesday morning, my wife followed about twelve hours later. Apart from the first forty-eight hours, I have hardly noticed anything but whilst it bounced off me, it's really knocked my wife over although, today, she is showing a slight improvement. Having had no less than four covid inoculations and thinking that they gave protection, I am now of the opinion that they were no more than placebos.


----------



## win231 (Monday at 3:36 PM)

horseless carriage said:


> We, that's my wife and I, tested positive today. It manifested itself on me last Tuesday morning, my wife followed about twelve hours later. Apart from the first forty-eight hours, I have hardly noticed anything but whilst it bounced off me, it's really knocked my wife over although, today, she is showing a slight improvement. Having had no less than four covid inoculations and thinking that they gave protection, I am now of the opinion that they were no more than placebos.


Very profitable placebos.


----------



## chic (Monday at 3:47 PM)

win231 said:


> Very profitable placebos.


Dangerous placebos too.


----------



## hearlady (Monday at 6:10 PM)

In Feb 2020 I had a unbelievably bad headache like never before, a migraine. The next day I got the chills. I went home and spent the next 3 days in bed. I was Ok like getting over the flu but had a queasy stomach for about 3 weeks so lost some weight. 
I was never diagnosed but I'm sure that was covid.


----------



## win231 (Monday at 6:46 PM)

hearlady said:


> In Feb 2020 I had a unbelievably bad headache like never before, a migraine. The next day I got the chills. I went home and spent the next 3 days in bed. I was Ok like getting over the flu but had a queasy stomach for about 3 weeks so lost some weight.
> I was never diagnosed but I'm sure that was covid.


During my 3-4 days of Covid, I didn't eat much - not only because I just didn't feel like it, also because I couldn't taste anything.  I've since gained back the 7 lbs. I lost.  I didn't have them to spare.


----------



## Been There (Tuesday at 1:12 AM)

Della said:


> *Haven't they always had forced vaccinations in the military? * I know my husband (who faints from shots) had to have quite a few before he was sent to Thailand and Korea and I, as a spouse, had to have certain vaccinations before going overseas with him.  Not a vaccination but a test was the TB test when returning from England which showed I had been exposed to TB while I was there.  I was glad to have that information.
> 
> I love vaccinations.  I would so much rather have a shot than, polio, smallpox, diphtheria, tetanus, shingles.  I wish they had a vaccination for the common cold but since they don't it doesn't bother me a bit to wear a mask when I go shopping during the winter.  It may only lessen my chances of catching a cold, but every  little bit helps.  If nothing else the mask keeps my nose warm and that helps the immunity response.


NO! Not always. I think the vaccine may have been out somewhere around 6-8 months before the mandate was issued.


----------



## PamfromTx (Tuesday at 2:09 AM)

Both hubby and I have not had Covid.


----------



## Pam (Tuesday at 3:30 AM)

I got Covid just before Christmas, it was like a very heavy cold and left me feeling quite tired for some time. I was meant to be going to youngest son's house for Christmas Dinner so that had to be cancelled. However, good lad that he is, he was determined that I wasn't going to miss out and he doorstep delivered a lovely home cooked 3 course meal to me.


----------



## ElCastor (Tuesday at 12:44 PM)

win231 said:


> My first concern about Covid vaccines was how quickly it became available, when it normally takes 10-12 years.  That was one reason I decided not to get it.  I'm not surprised that vaccinated people get Covid.


Just being vaccinated is not enough. Variants keep springing up, and they are the main reason for boosting. Keeping up with the boosts is essential. Those who don‘t boost and do it promptly are at great risk. It‘s those people, particularly the elderly, who are greatest risk. Those elderly who got an original vaccine, but never boosted are at great risk, and it’s their deaths that have led some to incorrectly believe that vaccination doesn't work or even causes deaths. The real problem is Not vaccination, but failure to follow up with the boosts.


----------



## win231 (Tuesday at 1:26 PM)

ElCastor said:


> Just being vaccinated is not enough. Variants keep springing up, and they are the main reason for boosting. Keeping up with the boosts is essential. Those who don‘t boost and do it promptly are at great risk. It‘s those people, particularly the elderly, who are greatest risk. Those elderly who got an original vaccine, but never boosted are at great risk, and it’s their deaths that have led some to incorrectly believe that vaccination doesn't work or even causes deaths. The real problem is Not vaccination, but failure to follow up with the boosts.


Unfortunately, (as we've observed time & time again) those do boost are at the same risk as those who don't; indicated by the fact that they are getting just as sick, just as often as those who don't.  And those who don't get vaccinated at all are also at the same risk as those who do.  That's the reality of what has been happening, rather than a rationalized theory.


----------



## ElCastor (Tuesday at 2:51 PM)

win231 said:


> Unfortunately, (as we've observed time & time again) those do boost are at the same risk as those who don't; indicated by the fact that they are getting just as sick, just as often as those who don't.  And those who don't get vaccinated at all are also at the same risk as those who do.  That's the reality of what has been happening, rather than a rationalized theory.


The elderly Are more likely to be vaccinated than younger members of the population, and because of their age are by far the most likely to die if infected. But, if they fail to get the latest boosts the initial vaccination is not sufficiently effective to prevent infection, and more importantly, death if infected. In that case it is easy to point out that they were vaccinated and died, but misses the point that they were not sufficiently boosted.

”Boosted Americans 97 times less likely to die of virus than unvaccinated; CDC predicts 75,000 more deaths by Feb. 26: Live COVID-19 updates”
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...id-cases-mandates-vaccines-deaths/9308759002/


----------



## win231 (Tuesday at 3:12 PM)

ElCastor said:


> The elderly Are more likely to be vaccinated than younger members of the population, and because of their age are by far the most likely to die if infected. But, if they fail to get the latest boosts the initial vaccination is not sufficiently effective to prevent infection, and more importantly, death if infected. In that case it is easy to point out that they were vaccinated and died, but misses the point that they were not sufficiently boosted.
> 
> ”Boosted Americans 97 times less likely to die of virus than unvaccinated; CDC predicts 75,000 more deaths by Feb. 26: Live COVID-19 updates”
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...id-cases-mandates-vaccines-deaths/9308759002/


The elderly are probably more likely to be vaccinated because they are more frightened of the virus than younger people.  Of course, the older someone is, the more likely they are to die - but that applies to any illness, since we all have to die of something; we're not designed to last forever.  The CDC can be expected to speak of the vaccine's benefits & protection; we can't expect them to say anything negative about a vaccine they've been pushing for 2 years.


----------



## John cycling (Tuesday at 5:20 PM)

squatting dog said:


> Had a vaccine? nope
> Had covid? nope
> Had a cold? nope
> wear a mask? nope
> ...



The same for me.  
I've never in my life been sick from a virus, nor have I ever found credible evidence that a virus exists.
However, doctors do exist, and most people do die in hospitals, especially the elderly.
Personally I don't go to either of them for that reason, and I don't watch any of their BS propaganda.


----------



## ElCastor (Tuesday at 8:15 PM)

win231 said:


> The elderly are probably more likely to be vaccinated because they are more frightened of the virus than younger people.  Of course, the older someone is, the more likely they are to die - but that applies to any illness, since we all have to die of something; we're not designed to last forever.  The CDC can be expected to speak of the vaccine's benefits & protection; we can't expect them to say anything negative about a vaccine they've been pushing for 2 years.


The elderly are more motivated to vaccinate, and more importantly boost, because the elderly are more likely to die from Covid, or one of its variants. You can do as you like, but my wife and I will continue to boost at every opportunity.


----------



## Victoria (Wednesday at 2:28 AM)

MarkinPhx said:


> I had it last month. I tested positive for ten days but only had symptoms for about 5 of those days. It did knock me out much like a bad cold.  My sense of taste was strange for about 2 weeks after but all good now. I had thought I was "special" and would never get it. Serves me right to think that way
> 
> My dad is 92 and lives in a residential care home because he has dementia. They are very protective there but he and 5 others there currently have it. Thankfully my dad is asymptomatic and is doing well despite testing positive.
> 
> I know many in the past couple of years who have had COVID and each had their own different way of trying to avoid it ranging from taking all the vaccines and boosters to avoiding taking them but living a healthy lifestyle . I think most people will get it one way or another , just a question how it will affect each individual.


Yup, and it's just the luck of the draw on who will get a bad case and who won't. It's a gamble.


horseless carriage said:


> We, that's my wife and I, tested positive today. It manifested itself on me last Tuesday morning, my wife followed about twelve hours later. Apart from the first forty-eight hours, I have hardly noticed anything but whilst it bounced off me, it's really knocked my wife over although, today, she is showing a slight improvement. Having had no less than four covid inoculations and thinking that they gave protection, I am now of the opinion that they were no more than placebos.


It's easy to think that, but you don't know how you or your wife would have handled COVID if not vaccinated. The vaccine could have prevented both of you from needing to be intubated or from death.  


win231 said:


> Unfortunately, (as we've observed time & time again) those do boost are at the same risk as those who don't; indicated by the fact that they are getting just as sick, just as often as those who don't.  And those who don't get vaccinated at all are also at the same risk as those who do.  That's the reality of what has been happening, rather than a rationalized theory.


Not the same risk factor. Those who are vaccinated are less likely to have a bad case or need hospitalization or death.


----------



## David777 (Wednesday at 4:58 AM)

Adults average about 3 head colds a year.  Until retiring in 2017, I worked decades in large hi tech corporate offices and labs with lots of sick people at times during winter since working while sick has unfortunately become a status quo.  However have begun to come down with head colds many times but know how to knock colds out at earliest signs before they overwhelm my strong immune system and take hold.  Greatly hate being sick.

For last 3 decades have had maybe just 3 or 4 head colds per decade and since retiring never sick including no COVID-19.  Tested negative 3 times. All 3 vaccination shots. Yearly have flu shots and never afraid of vaccinations.  Except for a non disease issue, very healthy, active, and fit, elite athlete all my adult life, low meat, never smoker, alcohol, caffeine user, or regular medicine or drug user.  At age 74 still youthful with only minor amount of gray hair.


----------



## perChance (Wednesday at 6:46 AM)

chic said:


> Dangerous placebos too.


And apparently deadly for a lot of young people.


----------



## oldman (Wednesday at 7:08 AM)

I had it not too long after it got here. I was sick as a dog for weeks. I think they gave me all kinds of medications, but I only spent 5 nights in the hospital on two different visits.


----------



## rwb (Wednesday at 7:08 AM)

It was and is a SCAMDEMIC!!  And proves to me beyond any reasonable doubt how easily people are conned and manipulated by their government and the MEDIA!!


----------



## palides2021 (Wednesday at 8:13 AM)

The both times I got Covid was after flying in an airplane. I think the airline industry needs to clean up their act and get cleaner standards.


----------



## chic (Wednesday at 10:21 AM)

perChance said:


> And apparently deadly for a lot of young people.


You would think that alone would stop the shots. Sadly it hasn't yet.


----------



## Warrigal (Wednesday at 5:20 PM)

An update - Covid has been making its way through Hubby's aged care facility.
The centre has not been put into lockdown but stringent precautions have been taken.

Hubby has not been infected, nor have I, but I am required to take a RAT every other day and wear a N95 mask while in the building. Infected residents go into isolation in their rooms and the staff must wear full fresh PPE every time they enter.

Daughter and I took Hubby out for lunch last week and after that he was confined to his room for the next two days until he was cleared by a PCR test. I was able to spend a lot of the daylight hours in his room to help him pass the day.

We are taking him out again next Saturday to see a performance of Afrique en Cirque as part of the Sydney Festival and I don't know whether he will have to isolate again because it would seem that Covid is no longer active in the facility, but if that is what it takes to prevent a new outbreak, then so be it.

Life goes on, and if something is required of us to protect the lives of others, including strangers, then it is my belief that we have a moral duty to co-operate.

For the dance performance I have booked 10 tickets and it was intended to be a boys only event. I am only going because Hubby's brother pulled out to protect his pregnant daughter and his wife, neither of whom can afford to get Covid for medical reasons. I fully respect his decision.

We have a couple of other events planned. The first will be to celebrate my 80th birthday in February. The second will be our 60th wedding anniversary in March.

Will we both live long enough to celebrate both occasions? Who can tell, but I am ever the optimist. If we must make a few small sacrifices such as wearing a mask and taking a rapid antigen test on the day, then that is what we will do. What we won't do is recklessly endanger other elderly residents in the nursing home.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Yesterday at 1:31 PM)

_I had the first two vaccines and one booster 10/21. Then in June I got Covid while on vacation in Ireland losing half of my trip. They required I isolate for 8 days. I had a mild case. My very healthy son was extremely sick. Really no predicting who will be the sickest. 

You can also keep a house and yourself so germ free that you get sick easily when you finally encounter a germ. There’s a happy medium. It’s the reason I don’t use hand sanitizer and instead wash with soap and water. _


----------



## Marie5656 (Yesterday at 1:36 PM)

*I caught it back in June of last year, when I was in the rehab center recovering from my hip replacement.  I remember mentioning to a nurse I was feeling a bit congested, and wondered aloud if it was alergies. She did a test and BAM...covid.  Turns out a guest of my roommate was just recoveing from it. I was surprised they let the guest in as every guest had their temp taken before being allowed in.  But, I guess if I was going to catch it, a medical facility was a good place to get it.*


----------



## rwb (Yesterday at 2:38 PM)

Interesting that so many people that have double vaccinations and boosters are still getting the Chinese Virus?  Does anyone else find that curious?  Not aware of large numbers of people that have been vaccinated just once for pneumonia, smallpox, TB, or polio and subsequently coming down with the disease.  A few, yes, but not like the masses that have been vaccinated and added a booster and still get the Chinese (Virus) Flu.


----------



## hearlady (Yesterday at 2:50 PM)

I got the vaccine because I worked with seniors and elderly, and I could not in good conscience risk spreading it to them. 
I had undiagnosed covid (I know it's what I had in February) so had antibodies, but I still felt a responsibility to get it just in case.
Now I'm retired so if it comes around again, I'll just stay home.
Fool me once...........


----------



## horseless carriage (Yesterday at 3:01 PM)

My wife and I have had four inoculations against the virus, yet celebrating New Year's Eve, we must have come in contact with a carrier. It hit me like a heavy cold, three maybe four days of misery then gradual recovery. My wife though, came so close to causing us the gravest concern. She's asthmatic, the virus went straight onto her chest, her temperature rose to alarming heights, she was taken to hospital, there she was somewhat stabilised, but who knows? Now, after a very worrying five days, she is recovering. My earlier thoughts about the vaccine being nothing more than a placebo have given way to, the inoculations had given her the resistance to fight, and overcome, a virulent bug, that might have otherwise have killed her. It hasn't been a very pleasant week.


----------



## leastlongprime (Yesterday at 3:29 PM)

1st occurance of Covid. I think this new variant is extremely contagious. Recommend that you don't get caught in enclosed spaces without ventilation and without a mask. I think I caught it at coffee shop when I had coffee with son on Saturday. 

Currently on day 4  (thursday) of onset of symptoms.  Monday (D1) afternoon felt tired after walk and napped for few hours- stomach churned all night. Strong "line" and strong symptoms on Tuesday (D2): only slight fever, was mildly achy, sensitive skin, no appetite, slept a lot, cough, and extra blankets. Wednesday (D3) lessened  symptoms, appetite returning, more waking hours but still slept 18 hours on/off, bowels moved. Thursday (D4)  up and about but nothing doing nothing-took a shower, eating more soup but with more solids. The line is getting fainter. I think I retained the taste and smell- just not up to eating much, lost 3 pounds. 

extremely sore diaphram- 
Afraid wife will catch this. She is a very bad patient. 
Fully vax with boosters and co-variant. No regrets for getting the punctures.


----------



## Blessed (Yesterday at 3:44 PM)

rwb said:


> Interesting that so many people that have double vaccinations and boosters are still getting the Chinese Virus?  Does anyone else find that curious?  Not aware of large numbers of people that have been vaccinated just once for pneumonia, smallpox, TB, or polio and subsequently coming down with the disease.  A few, yes, but not like the masses that have been vaccinated and added a booster and still get the Chinese (Virus) Flu.


Yes, they did have to rush to get some protection available, overall, I think it has been a benefit.  Just like the flu vaccine, covid vaccines, IMO will require yearly checks and updates. Covid has proven it is as elusive as the flu virus, they both keep evolving and will have to adapt to the changes.  With those two I will continue to boost and change as they do as I age.


----------



## leastlongprime (Yesterday at 3:54 PM)

rwb said:


> Interesting that so many people that have double vaccinations and boosters are still getting the Chinese Virus?  Does anyone else find that curious?  Not aware of large numbers of people that have been vaccinated just once for pneumonia, smallpox, TB, or polio and subsequently coming down with the disease.  A few, yes, but not like the masses that have been vaccinated and added a booster and still get the Chinese (Virus) Flu.


My father, MD student in that old country treated Small Pox patients, what little then medicines could do.  TB, and whole bunch more. He himself got an initial cowpox vaccine. 
I bet most of people here have had the various childhood diseases to get the immunity vs getting the vaccine. I remember weeks off from grade school. However, our son Never had a day of childhood illness. 
My mother lost 4 siblings to 1918 influenza. 
I myself had smallpox vaccine at birth, dad gave me another one in grade school - got scabby and another scratch in late grade school-very slight scab.


----------



## win231 (Yesterday at 4:33 PM)

rwb said:


> Interesting that so many people that have double vaccinations and boosters are still getting the Chinese Virus?  Does anyone else find that curious?  Not aware of large numbers of people that have been vaccinated just once for pneumonia, smallpox, TB, or polio and subsequently coming down with the disease.  A few, yes, but not like the masses that have been vaccinated and added a booster and still get the Chinese (Virus) Flu.


I've found that vaccinated people are often in denial of what they don't want to believe - that it's a useless vaccine.
They want to think they made the right decision; the smart decision.
I'm not vaccinated.  I had Covid 3 weeks ago - also the "mild" case we're told we would get if we were vaccinated.  It was no worse than a typical chest cold.  3 days of weakness & aching, & coughing for a few more days.
But I'll say this:  If I chose to get vaccinated, I might say "my illness was mild due to the vaccine."  Of course I'd be mistaken, but I'd have no way of knowing that.  And the people who pushed the vaccines on us know that.


----------



## Blessed (Yesterday at 4:59 PM)

win231 said:


> I've found that vaccinated people are often in denial of what they don't want to believe - that it's a useless vaccine.
> They want to think they made the right decision; the smart decision.
> I'm not vaccinated.  I had Covid 3 weeks ago - also the "mild" case we're told we would get if we were vaccinated.  It was no worse than a typical chest cold.  3 days of weakness & aching, & coughing for a few more days.
> But I'll say this:  If I chose to get vaccinated, I might say "my illness was mild due to the vaccine."  Of course I'd be mistaken, but I'd have no way of knowing that.  And the people who pushed the vaccines on us know that.



It is a personal choice, I understand that.  Did you take the normal childhood vaccines?  Did your children take recommended vaccines?  I am not saying either is right or wrong.  I just know I had all the normal vaccines as did my son.  I have taken the flu vaccine for about 35 years.  I did not get the flu but only colds.  My sister who did not get a flu shot, got it every year and also is very prone to strep.  I have never had strep.  When the Covid vaccine came available she was the first one in line.  

Again, I understand this is a choice, that we all have to weigh the benefit and risks on not only vaccines, but medications, surgeries, cancer treatments etc.  We never know what we will decide until we are in that position.  This is more than true as we age. At a certain point the risks and options we have weigh heavy. We  have to make choice that will end in our death but the time we have left will be without great pain or illness until the end.  It is a coin toss but it is our coin, our toss.  Everyone should always have a choice.


----------



## rwb (Yesterday at 5:04 PM)

horseless carriage said:


> My wife and I have had four inoculations against the virus, yet celebrating New Year's Eve, we must have come in contact with a carrier. It hit me like a heavy cold, three maybe four days of misery then gradual recovery. My wife though, came so close to causing us the gravest concern. She's asthmatic, the virus went straight onto her chest, her temperature rose to alarming heights, she was taken to hospital, there she was somewhat stabilised, but who knows? Now, after a very worrying five days, she is recovering. My earlier thoughts about the vaccine being nothing more than a placebo have given way to, the inoculations had given her the resistance to fight, and overcome, a virulent bug, that might have otherwise have killed her. It hasn't been a very pleasant week.


I am glad she is doing well, but I would argue that she may have done better without the inoculations. This is the first time that I am aware of that people with multiple inoculations still get the disease.  Is it possible the shots actually weaken the immune system?   Multiple athletes are dying. Vaccinated youngster are having issues, some are dying.  It is just too weird in my opinion.  I would not get another shot under any circumstances.  And yes, I had the dreaded Chinese Virus, at least according to the government issued Chinese Test kit that showed a positive reading.


----------



## hearlady (Yesterday at 5:40 PM)

Blessed said:


> It is a personal choice, I understand that.  Did you take the normal childhood vaccines?  Did your children take recommended vaccines?  I am not saying either is right or wrong.  I just know I had all the normal vaccines as did my son.  I have taken the flu vaccine for about 35 years.  I did not get the flu but only colds.  My sister who did not get a flu shot, got it every year and also is very prone to strep.  I have never had strep.  When the Covid vaccine came available she was the first one in line.
> 
> Again, I understand this is a choice, that we all have to weigh the benefit and risks on not only vaccines, but medications, surgeries, cancer treatments etc.  We never know what we will decide until we are in that position.  This is more than true as we age. At a certain point the risks and options we have weigh heavy. We  have to make choice that will end in our death but the time we have left will be without great pain or illness until the end.  It is a coin toss but it is our coin, our toss.  Everyone should always have a choice.


I agree. It is a personal private choice. 
I don't judge anyone in their own family's decision.


----------

